# John Williams Masterclass!!



## mwarsell (Apr 1, 2017)

APRIL FOOLS!!!



Or not really, if you're into playing classical guitar 

http://www.thisisclassicalguitar.com/masterclass-with-john-williams/


----------



## benatural (Apr 1, 2017)

I hate you


----------



## benatural (Apr 1, 2017)

Not really, but yes


----------



## OleJoergensen (Apr 1, 2017)

Thats was not nice 
It should at least cost you coffee and cake to al


----------



## calebfaith (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Jaap (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## mwarsell (Apr 1, 2017)

Mods, please delete this thread after April 1.

Thank you.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Apr 1, 2017)

Hahah!


----------



## benatural (Apr 1, 2017)

Seriously though, concert guitarist John Williams is incredible. His Augustine Barrios album is mind blowingly musical and virtuosic. So this masterclass is actually great even though it's not THAT John Williams...

Just listen to this all the way through


----------



## AR (Apr 2, 2017)

John Williams did play the Guitar parts for Stanley Myers beautiful score to the Robert De Niro Movie "the Deer Hunter". So much for "John Williams" and film music :D


----------



## Vin (Apr 2, 2017)

Haha, damn you!


----------



## FriFlo (Apr 2, 2017)

yessss! I was so hoping it would be a masterclass of the famous guitar player and not that boring film music composer. He is an excellent guitar player!


----------

